# hie fynbos and Legalman



## ndezah (Dec 29, 2014)

Firstly l wld like to thank you for invaluable information in this forum.My question is : is it possible for me to apply for a pr since l have been with my spouse 2011 en we got married 2013 l dont have shared finances previously how will l prove the existence of such en how will l convince dha that indeed its five years now yr advice z greatly appreciated


----------



## Fynbos (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi Ndezah

Do you perhaps have bank statements from both yourself and your spouse from 2011 (and periodically after that until you got married) that shows you paid money into each other's accounts on a regular basis. Shared finances doesn't necessarily have to be a shared bank account, but you have to show that you were involved in such a manner that you paid for each other for things, like couples usually do. Proof of shared finances is one of the important documents you will have to provide and I am not sure how strong your application would be without it.


----------



## ndezah (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanx for the information.unfortunately l dont have proof with regards to that


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi ndezah,

I would just like to confirm exactly when you started dating? If it were January 2011 for example, that would mean you have only been together for 4 years in total. 
Before you were married, did you ever go on holiday together and pay for flights, bus, train and accommodation expenses. Your partner could have also done the paying, it doesn't need to have just come from you.


----------



## ndezah (Dec 29, 2014)

Hie legal man we have hotel slips from my country ,a variety of photos emails and obviously his passport has stamps from my country.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Hi ndezah,

That is great. Now you also need to also obtain a spousal affidavit and notarial agreement declaring the start date of your relationship.


----------



## ndezah (Dec 29, 2014)

Thank you so much legal man for shedding some light,if may ask where can l get the spousal affidavit and notary stamp


----------



## Error (May 21, 2015)

Hi Legalman,
I would like to ask, is it possible for me to apply for a critical skills visa using the receipt of application for ECSA registration given that the certificate of registration is not due out for a few weeks now.

Regards, Eric


----------



## Error (May 21, 2015)

Fynbos said:


> Hi Error,
> 
> Yes, it is possible. Should you have any more questions please don't hesitate to ask.


Thanks man. Will do.

Regards, Error


----------



## Error (May 21, 2015)

Good day Fynbos,

I would like to know, what is really meant by the requirement "Proof that the applicant falls within the critical skills category by specifically indicating the occupation/critical skill for which the application is being made. The occupation/critical skill must be on the critical skills list"

Regards, Error


----------



## Fynbos (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi Error,

They are referring to the receipt of registration with the respective professional body, as well as the SAQA certificate. Hope that helps.

Kind regards,

Fynbos


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Error said:


> Good day Fynbos,
> 
> I would like to know, what is really meant by the requirement "Proof that the applicant falls within the critical skills category by specifically indicating the occupation/critical skill for which the application is being made. The occupation/critical skill must be on the critical skills list"
> 
> Regards, Error


Hi Error, 

Your qualifications and profession need to be listed on the critical skills list published on the 3rd of June. You would prove your qualifications by supplying a certified copy of your degree, registration with the relevant professional body and a SAQA certificate. You would then prove your professional history by supplying testimonials from previous employers.


----------



## itsrajatm (Jun 22, 2014)

Fynbos said:


> Hi Error,
> 
> They are referring to the receipt of registration with the respective professional body, as well as the SAQA certificate. Hope that helps.
> 
> ...


hello Fynbos,

I spoke to SA consulate in Mumbai to know if they require skill assessment letter as a mandate or membership document will do, there response was 'we know what directive 22 is but we still need skill assessment certificate from IITPSA'.They are not following their own directive and forcing us to spend for skill assessment? If i apply without skill assessment how likely is it to go through based on my credentials:
SAQA-done (Bcom,Post graduate diploma in information Technology management)
work ex: 7 years (Network Analyst, System Analyst and Business Analyst)
Please suggest the right course of action. Do u think if i apply without skill assessment and they reject then i can appeal and challenge their decision? 
Also, how important is the designation? do they evaluate based on designation or work explained in reference letter/CV?


----------



## SA_FAN (Apr 19, 2016)

1. You must obtain CSA letter from IITPSA as they might reject your CSV application based on your degrees as these are BCom (Commerce) and PGDITM (Management) however you are applying for an IT critical skill . If they reject asking for IITPSA CSA letter, you can't appeal without the same
2. IITPSA CSA letter will be based on Critical Skills you are applying for and that should suffice however your resume should highlighted the related work.


----------

